#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о некоторых практиках и практикующих

## Маруся

Говорят, что далай-лама просил не делать практики Гьялпо Шугдена.
Вроде бы, эти практики делают представители так называемой "Новой Кадампы".
Я слышала, что еще некоторые ламы просят не делать эти практики и также просят тех, кто делает такие практики не приходить на их Учения.
Кто-то в курсе?
И если такая проблема действительно есть, то как определять таких людей?
Например, я видела в Кунпенлинге, что на ретрит Карма Пунцог Ринпоче приехал один такой человек. Я не знаю что делать в таком случае. Может, кто-то подскажет?

----------


## Denli

Намкхай Норбу на ретрите в Москве в 2001 году наверно минут 15 рассказывал почему эту практику делать не стоит. Если меня ни кто не опередит, через несколько дней найду и выложу соответствующий отрывок из этого учения.

----------

Вова Л. (05.01.2009), Сергей Хос (13.03.2009)

----------


## Маруся

> Намкхай Норбу на ретрите в Москве в 2001 году наверно минут 15 рассказывал почему эту практику делать не стоит. Если меня ни кто не опередит, через несколько дней найду и выложу соответствующий отрывок из этого учения.


Спасибо, если это доступно для всех - выложите, плиз. Если же это - часть записи с ретрита, это может быть не очень правильно.  :Confused: 

Только еще один вопрос:
Если я вижу, что на учения незнакомого мне ламы приехал кто-то из таких людей, какие действия мне лучше предпринять?
Если это будут лекции Намкхая Норбу - надо будет организаторам настучать, например.  :Embarrassment:  А если кто-то другой?
И как бы тогда всем буддистам разных традиций, которые поддерживают далай-ламу, определиться и объединиться в этом вопросе. Я не предлагаю устраивать нечто типа "охоты на ведьм", просто хочется знать инфу, чтобы не вляпаться и никого не подставить случайно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И если такая проблема действительно есть, то как определять таких людей?
> Например, я видела в Кунпенлинге, что на ретрит Карма Пунцог Ринпоче приехал один такой человек. Я не знаю что делать в таком случае. Может, кто-то подскажет?


А зачем определять таких людей? И для чего предпринимать какие то действия?

----------


## Маруся

> А зачем определять таких людей?


Мне известен случай, когда одному ламе человек сказал, что практикует это. Лама попросил его сделать выбор. Человек сказал, что выбрать не может. Ему и там, и тут нравится. Тогда лама попросил не присутствовать на своих лекциях.
ЗЫ: Паренек не сам подошел, его подвели к учителю добрые товарищи и доложили по форме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне известен случай, когда одному ламе человек сказал, что практикует это. Лама попросил его сделать выбор. Человек сказал, что выбрать не может. Ему и там, и тут нравится. Тогда лама попросил не присутствовать на своих лекциях.
> ЗЫ: Паренек не сам подошел, его подвели к учителю добрые товарищи и доложили по форме.


Получается, это - личное дело ламы и паренька из зала. Все остальные либо никакого отношения не имеют к этим гелукпинским разборкам, или "сделали свой выбор"...

А иначе начнется очередной "Молот ведьм" образца 21-го века. С разборками по всему миру...

----------

Марица (06.01.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Я не знаю что делать в таком случае. Может, кто-то подскажет?


Имхо, учитель объясняет, человек сам решает что ему делать.
Мы не несем ответственности за действия других людей. Если вы хотите ему помочь, то это одно дело, а наводить порядок не надо.
Ринпоче недавно на одном из ретритов объяснял, что иногда мы спорим с людьми и боремся за чистоту учения. Но это не наша ответственность. Наша ответственность это наше личное поведение .
Это имхо мое конечно.

----------

Alert (06.01.2009), Bagira (27.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.01.2009), Jambal Dorje (22.03.2009), PampKin Head (05.01.2009), Won Soeng (09.01.2009), Калдэн (05.01.2009), Марица (06.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Имхо, учитель объясняет, человек сам решает что ему делать.
> Мы не несем ответственности за действия других людей. Если вы хотите ему помочь, то это одно дело, а наводить порядок не надо.
> Ринпоче недавно на одном из ретритов объяснял, что иногда мы спорим с людьми и боремся за чистоту учения. Но это не наша ответственность. Наша ответственность это наше личное поведение .
> Это имхо мое конечно.


А ведь можно сразу, как рыбу... Чтоб не мучались и другим не покостили... Ринпоче же говорил: "мы все - в одной лодке"...  А на лодке должен быть порядок, без всяких...

Достойно несите знамя "Черного Дротика"!


 :Confused:

----------

GROM (07.01.2009), Норбу (05.01.2009)

----------


## Маруся

> Имхо, учитель объясняет, человек сам решает что ему делать.
> Мы не несем ответственности за действия других людей. Если вы хотите ему помочь, то это одно дело, а наводить порядок не надо.
> Ринпоче недавно на одном из ретритов объяснял, что иногда мы спорим с людьми и боремся за чистоту учения. Но это не наша ответственность. Наша ответственность это наше личное поведение .
> Это имхо мое конечно.


Я всем хочу помочь.  :Smilie: 
Не в моем стиле "наводить порядки".
Про чистоту учения не мне судить вообще - это не в моей компетенции.
И ни с кем бороться я не хочу.
Именно поэтому и вопрос.
Если бы у меня были такие замашки, я бы действовала согласно своим убеждениям и не задавала бы глупых вопросов, не отвлекала бы людей.
Учитель говорит: "Если у вас был контакт с такими людьми, вам нужна защита" (или что-то в этом роде), а потом эти люди приходят - что лучше делать? Может, надо других предупредить, чтобы за защитой бежали  :Smilie:  или тихо молчать? - Вот в чем вопрос.
Ведь промолчать - это тоже моя ответственность и мое личное поведение.

----------


## Маруся

> А ведь можно сразу, как рыбу... Чтоб не мучались и другим не покостили... Ринпоче же говорил: "мы все - в одной лодке"...  А на лодке должен быть порядок, без всяких...
> 
> Достойно несите знамя "Черного Дротика"!


Спасибо, но боюсь такой дротик мне даже не поднять, не говоря уже о том, что первый раз о нем слышу.

А вы советуете порядок наводить? Или просто упражняетесь в остроумии?
Но мне действительно очень трудно принять решение, поэтому я прошу помощи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Спасибо, но боюсь такой дротик мне даже не поднять, не говоря уже о том, что первый раз о нем слышу.
> 
> А вы советуете порядок наводить? Или просто упражняетесь в остроумии?
> Но мне действительно очень трудно принять решение, поэтому я прошу помощи.


Собственно, вас просят принять лишь одно решение в данном контексте: *не практиковать вот это*.

----------

Марица (06.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо, но боюсь такой дротик мне даже не поднять, не говоря уже о том, что первый раз о нем слышу.
> 
> А вы советуете порядок наводить? Или просто упражняетесь в остроумии?
> Но мне действительно очень трудно принять решение, поэтому я прошу помощи.


Это Пампкин не вам отвечал  :Smilie:

----------

Маруся (06.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Говорят, что далай-лама просил не делать практики Гьялпо Шугдена.


Да, это так.



> Вроде бы, эти практики делают представители так называемой "Новой Кадампы".


Это тоже верно.



> Я слышала, что еще некоторые ламы просят не делать эти практики и также просят тех, кто делает такие практики не приходить на их Учения.
> Кто-то в курсе?


Сам Далай-лама просит практиков Шукдена не ходить на его (Далай-ламы) посвящения.



> И если такая проблема действительно есть, то как определять таких людей?


Попробуйте спросить напрямую, делает ли человек практику Шукдена.



> Например, я видела в Кунпенлинге, что на ретрит Карма Пунцог Ринпоче приехал один такой человек. Я не знаю что делать в таком случае. Может, кто-то подскажет?


Смотрите на человека и судите по делам.

----------


## PampKin Head

Еще такой момент: если персонаж приехал на семинар Ламы Пунцога по Чоду - то он по адресу приехал.

Чод - это как раз учение по умиротворению подобных граждан и демонов, с ними связанных. Если у чодпа уровня реализаций достаточно.

----------


## Fritz

Да уж, действительно, кому какое дело кто что практикует.
Разборки же есть везде, даже в Тхераваде, и не важно как выглядит разбираемый, в виде Шугдена или в виде мифических локоттаравадинов.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Практиковать, то, что запрещают практиковать Учителя - нарушать самайи. А о нарушениях самай и о том, что из этого получается, написано много (например у Патрула Ринпоче). Одна капля яда может отравить целый сосуд, один нарушитель самай подставляет всех ваджрных братьев и сестер. Люди, которые получают тантрическое посвящение, не просто "проходящие мимо незнакомцы", а ваджрные братья и сестры. 
Ко всему прочему, нарушение самай ведет к ухудшению здоровья Учителей.

----------

Марица (22.03.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Да что тут удивляться, в Кунпенлинг сейчас ездят все без разбора. Летом даже сектанты из "Беловодья" были. Ошовцы и прочая. Главное чтоб платили.

----------


## ullu

> (или что-то в этом роде), а потом эти люди приходят - что лучше делать? Может, надо других предупредить, чтобы за защитой бежали  или тихо молчать? - Вот в чем вопрос.
> Ведь промолчать - это тоже моя ответственность и мое личное поведение.


Если вы считаете, что контакт с этим человеком может кому-то повредить, то предупредите того, кому может это повредить. Вы же предупредите, например, что гриб ядовитый, здесь так же можно предупредить людей, без паники конечно.
Если у вас есть возможность человека, у которого контакт с последователями Шугдена переубедить, то можно попробовать, почему нет?

----------


## Маруся

> Если вы считаете, что контакт с этим человеком может кому-то повредить, то предупредите того, кому может это повредить. Вы же предупредите, например, что гриб ядовитый, здесь так же можно предупредить людей, без паники конечно.
> Если у вас есть возможность человека, у которого контакт с последователями Шугдена переубедить, то можно попробовать, почему нет?


Тут я действую просто: Учитель сказал, что лучше не контактировать - и мне не хочется проверять, что будет, если я буду вступать в контакт. Не говоря уже о том, что если его лама не переубедил, то куда уж мне...
Хорошо, я предупрежу, что гриб - ядовит (хотя это негативный пример, лучше говорить, что это гриб определенного вида, например лисичка, который готовить надо по-другому). А в следующий раз приедет кто-то кого я не знаю - и что? У меня много неясности в этом вопросе вообще. По натуре я миролюбивая, мне не хочется ни с кем воевать, никого предупреждать (доносить)... Идеально (как мне показалось потом) было бы, конечно, подойти к этому человеку и сказать, что он сам должен предупредить всех, какие практики делает. Но на это у меня в тот момент не хватило ума.

Кстати, Пампкин, не думаю, что просьба далай-ламы - не делать определенные практики - это гелугпинские разборки.
При этом он же не запрещает вообще, не лишает людей своей любви и сострадания. Он просит определиться и не делать эти практики параллельно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, Пампкин, не думаю, что просьба далай-ламы - не делать определенные практики - это гелугпинские разборки.
> При этом он же не запрещает вообще, не лишает людей своей любви и сострадания. Он просит определиться и не делать эти практики параллельно.


А чьи еще то? Это разбор полетов в традиции Гелуг (в том виде, которой она была до судьбоносного похода ЕСДЛ и тем, чем она является сейчас). Как говориться, не прошел и пяток веков, как осознали...

Просить *остальных* не практиковать ЭТО все равно, что просить не практиковать Вуду или иисусову молитву мусульман Багдада. Найти гуманоидов подобного рода в трех других тибетских школах практически невозможно...

----------

GROM (07.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Шугтена прктиковали и в Сакьяпа

----------


## Dondhup

Мне шугтеновцы ящик центра взломали полгода назад
люди странные

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шугтена прктиковали и в Сакьяпа


Официально?

----------


## ullu

> А в следующий раз приедет кто-то кого я не знаю - и что?


Прежде всего прекратить придумывать, а потом искать выход из придуманных ситуаций.
Когда вы знаете - вы не контактируете. Когда вы не знаете - вы ничего не делаете, что вы можете сделать с тем, о чем вы не знаете?

----------


## Маруся

> Прежде всего прекратить придумывать, а потом искать выход из придуманных ситуаций.
> Когда вы знаете - вы не контактируете. Когда вы не знаете - вы ничего не делаете, что вы можете сделать с тем, о чем вы не знаете?


Когда я что-то не знаю, то я это узнаЮ, а не говорю, что ничего не знаю - и мне нет дела. Незнание закона не освобождает от ответственности. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, как можно знать. Пока я ничего не придумывала. Был конкретный человек, была конкретная ситуация. И очень хочется "подстелить соломку" на будущее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Официально?


Вполне официально, это один из их незначительных дхармапал. Навскидку http://vajrasana.org/jeff01.htm



> It has been correctly pointed out many times that Sakya, specifically the Khon family, played a role in the early development of the Shugden cult. The worldly spirit (in Tibetan 'gyalpo' meaning king, a type of ghost) having one face and two hands mounted on a black horse was grouped with the senior worldly protectors of the town of Sakya namely Tsi'u Marpo and Dorje Setrap (these two are Nyingma in origin and not exclusive to Sakya). This trio is called the 'Gyalpo Sum' - the Three King Spirits. In the town of Sakya there is a small temple called the Mug chung Gong khang where the offering service of Shugden was carried out by a monk appointee. This small structure was just north of the Zhi tog Pho drang (Sakya Government Building).
> 
> Sakya Trizin Sachen Ngawang Kunga Lodro (1729-1790?) composed an new offering service for Shugden based on the 'torma throwing' ritual of the 'Three Kings.' Later, Sakya Trizin Trakshu Thinley Rinchen (1871-1936) in his personal diaries written on scraps of paper starting from the age of 8 years records all his thoughts, dreams and miscellaneous experiences. After his passing these were collected and added to his biography. In these diaries, amongst many other topics, he muses over the nature of Shugden and the relationship between Shugden, his father (S.T. Kunga Nyingpo) and his grand-father (S.T. Tashi Rinchen) of whom Trakshu Thinley Rinchen was the incarnation. These are regarded as an interesting curiosity within the Drolma Podrang of the Khon family as well as being their personal family business.


Ранее я много читал более подробных трактатов на эту тему.

----------


## PampKin Head

От это да... ((( 

Тогда вопрос даже не в культе, а вообще в адекватности этих школ; их реальной связи с основными Охранителями (ежели таковая была) и чистоте линий приемственности, самай...

Ведь это продолжалось *столетиями*!

----------


## Dondhup

Мирских Дхармапал практиковали не только в гелуг и сакья, и даже не только в тибетском буддизме. В дзэн например я слышал практиковали. Это вопрос личного выбора.

----------


## Вантус

Если я поднапрягусь и модераторы не начнут кидаться ссаными тряпками, то я могу и вышеупомянутые тексты в студию явить, а в качестве бонуса - молитву данному персонажу авторства ЕСДЛ 14!

----------


## Вантус

А чтоб т.н. "последователям ДШ" жизнь не казалась малиной, я могу также напомнить о небывалых нововведениях геше Келсанга Гьяцо в области винаи. Суть их в том, что его "монахи" - ничуть даже не бхикшу, поскольку их традиция идет не от Будды Шакьямуни, а целиком выдумана геше, чего он, впрочем, не отрицает. Кто желает, может у них же почитать http://newkadampatruth.wordpress.com...tion-part-one/
Вот их мнение



> When you read the 253 vows of a fully ordained monk (which we will post here next), you can ask yourself whether, in this modern age, it is actually possible to observe them to the letter? It is arguable whether there is one single monk on this planet who is even attempting to follow them all literally. (And full ordination for women in the Tibetan tradition died out centuries ago, rendering nuns as second class monastics.)


О каком фанатичном сохранении традиции в чистоте здесь можно говорить, мне неясно.

----------


## Dondhup

Зачем? Кому это пользу принесет? Лучше практиковать немирских Дхармапал

----------


## Dondhup

> А чтоб т.н. "последователям ДШ" жизнь не казалась малиной, я могу также напомнить о небывалых нововведениях геше Келсанга Гьяцо в области винаи. Суть их в том, что его "монахи" - ничуть даже не бхикшу, поскольку их традиция идет не от Будды Шакьямуни, а целиком выдумана геше, чего он, впрочем, не отрицает.


\
Это интересно и наверно полезно

----------


## ullu

> Когда я что-то не знаю, то я это узнаЮ, а не говорю, что ничего не знаю - и мне нет дела. Незнание закона не освобождает от ответственности. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, как можно знать. Пока я ничего не придумывала. Был конкретный человек, была конкретная ситуация. И очень хочется "подстелить соломку" на будущее.


Вот так за узнаванием всякого второстепенного и пройдет вся жизнь.
Делайте Гуру йогу с Гуру Ринпоче, и общайтесь с кем угодно, если действительно хотите подстелить соломки. Ничего более действенного , чем гуру йога в мире пока не придумано.
Если вас очень сильно пугает и беспокоит ситуация с Шугденом, то Ринпоче сказал какую практику надо делать и вы будете под защитой.

Узнавать тоже можно, но надо сиддхи. Будут сиддхи - будете все знать.

----------


## Вантус

> \
> Это интересно и наверно полезно


Я дополнил свой пост выше, дав ссылку и цитату. Как я понимаю, неверно всю эту общность отождествлять с NKT. А также, хочу заметить, что меньше надо всякими "духами" самих себя пугать.

----------

Dondhup (07.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мирских Дхармапал практиковали не только в гелуг и сакья, и даже не только в тибетском буддизме. В дзэн например я слышал практиковали. Это вопрос личного выбора.


Тогда не совсем понятно, куда подевался личный выбор теперь.

----------


## Поляков

> В дзэн например я слышал практиковали.


Ого! А подробности знаете?

----------


## Asanga

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/23/

----------

Маруся (09.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/23/


Могу сказать, что некоторым из этих текстов позавидовал бы и Геббельс. NKT - организация не без больших вопросов, но, все же, стоит, дать возможность высказать и им свое мнение. Советую ознакомится и с http://www.newkadampatruth.org/



> *Smear: NKT worships a spirit*
> 
> *Truth*: Not one single person in the NKT worships a spirit. It is superstitious, uninformed and offensive to suggest that they do.
> 
> Some people suggest that NKT students and teachers are so stupid that they don’t even know they are worshipping a spirit but think they are relying upon a Buddha. This is both patronizing and ignorant.
> 
> As with all Buddhist traditions, the objects of refuge for NKT practitioners are Buddha, the Dharma he taught, and the Sangha (spiritual community) following those teachings. At the beginning of all teaching and meditation sessions we recite Liberating Prayer, which is a praise to Buddha Shakyamuni written by Geshe Kelsang. As Buddhists, we never go for refuge to an object other than the Three Jewels of Buddha, Dharma and Sangha.
> 
> As part of their spiritual practice, NKT practitioners rely upon the Dharma Protector Dorje Shugden – who is seen as one with the Wisdom Buddha Manjushri – to help them gain realizations of Buddha’s teachings of Sutra and Tantra. The Dalai Lama has rejected the view of his own teachers and mistakenly said that Dorje Shugden is an evil spirit. However, that is his opinion and there are many Gelug and Sakya Lamas and practitioners who heartily disagree with him and many valid proofs that Dorje Shugden is a Buddha.


Иначе говоря, все что имеется реально против NKT - это _мнение_ ЕСДЛ, что 


> Dorje Shugden is an evil spirit


. И каждый решает, согласен он с этим мнением, или нет - сам. Для последователей ньингмы, дзогчена могу сказать, что Пабонгка ринпоче (популяризатор Дордже Шугдена и автор множества повсеместно используемых садхан Ваджрайогини, Ваджрабхайравы и др.) во многом оценивал эти традиции как "испорченные", мягко говоря. Поэтому практику Дордже Шугдена в высшей степени абсурдно получать посвящения дзогчен и присутствовать на связанных с этим учениях - в соответствии с Земей ринпоче это может повлечь болезни и даже смерть.

----------


## Вантус

Что самое ужасное - при попытке исследовать данный вопрос беспристрастно возникает ощущения погружения в нужник - тибетцы только на первый взгляд выглядят милыми, на самом деле у них также, как и везде - власть и деньги. Здесь невозможно сказать, кто прав, увы.

----------

Майя П (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что самое ужасное - при попытке исследовать данный вопрос беспристрастно возникает ощущения погружения в нужник - тибетцы только на первый взгляд выглядят милыми, на самом деле у них также, как и везде - власть и деньги. Здесь невозможно сказать, кто прав, увы.


Кста, забавный такой момент: NKT jкопалась именно в GB. ))) Одна надежда... на IRA.

----------


## Dondhup

> Что самое ужасное - при попытке исследовать данный вопрос беспристрастно возникает ощущения погружения в нужник - тибетцы только на первый взгляд выглядят милыми, на самом деле у них также, как и везде - власть и деньги. Здесь невозможно сказать, кто прав, увы.


Может стоит разобраться со своими ощущениями.
У меня за 14 лет практики ощущение "нужника" не возникло.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (12.01.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Тогда вопрос даже не в культе, а вообще в адекватности этих школ; их реальной связи с основными Охранителями (ежели таковая была) и чистоте линий приемственности, самай...
> 
> Ведь это продолжалось *столетиями*!


Любителям холиваров. 
Как лицо заинтересованное долго изучал вопрос и хотел бы представить нек-рые ИМХО по поводу, дабы народ сгоряча не сливал в ацтой Гелуг и Сакья.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иначе говоря, все что имеется реально против NKT - это _мнение_ ЕСДЛ, что Dorje Shugden is an evil spirit.


Неправда.
По меньшей мере еще и Намкхай Норбу заявляет об этом открыто. А уж его никак не заподозришь в ангажированности.
Интересно было бы собрать подборку мнений лам и других школ по этому вовпросу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это и случай Ш-на...
> Он был всего лишь один из тысяч мрачных тиб.духов, сидящих в каждом ауле и к-рых задабривают ламы ВСЕХ школ ДО СИХ ПОР.


Видать, перекормили парня, отожрался и начал шалить.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.03.2009), Naldjorpa (15.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Намкхай Норбу на ретрите в Москве в 2001 году наверно минут 15 рассказывал почему эту практику делать не стоит.


Насколько я помню, в тот раз Намкхай Норбу не упоминал конкретно шугдена; речь шла вообще об опасности практики духов класса гьялпо, но контекст был совершенно ясен.
А вот на последнем ретрите в Москве, мне передавали, Римпоче конкретно высказался именно по шугдену.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

И не факт, что из тысяч мирских защитников, к-рые есть у всех школ, Ш-н самый отмороженный, а потому гелугпинцы ацкие сотоны. Просто он самый распиаренный. И не зря ЕСДЛ и многие другие ламы призывают отказаться от практики мирских защитников вообще. После своего появления Ш-н заселился у сакьясцев в местности и 5й ДЛ просил их за ним присматривать и ни о каком поклонении речи не было. Поэтому упрекать Сакья в сатанизме глупо,тем паче рассуждать о нечистоте их самай.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

А балуются до сих пор многие существа разных классов, не только Ш-н, ННР про это не раз сказывал. Просто тема с Ш-ном политическаая, ибо не любит он Нингма.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

В нач. 20в. он стал рассматриваться как излучение Манджушри. Эти учения были переданы Чже Пабонке, уже великому йогину и учёному, к-рый передал их Тричжангу Ринпоче. Вот и все 'столетия' практики Ш-на. А говорить о тотальном распространении этой практики в Гелуг глупо, ибо стадионами народ никто не посвящает, а только по три чела за раз, да и то не всех. Как всегда, проблема оказалась сильно преувеличенной :Frown:

----------

Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

После бана этой практики в 1976 всё было ровно и никто не дёргался, пока не появилась НКТ и начался известный ныне кипиш об ущемлении религиозных свобод, а про обязанности, как всегда, забыли. Бледнолиций народ, как всегда, за демократию и ринулся в бой, заодно взбаламутив тиб.беженцев. Этим воспользовались китайцы и насаждают в противовес ЕСДЛ эту практику в Тибете. Причём ладно бы практику, её многим не дашь, а именно идеи. То же и в НКТ - идеи, что ЕСДЛ нехороший. Это то, что мы имеем сейчас.
Политика.

----------

Dondhup (14.03.2009), Naldjorpa (15.03.2009), Александр С (14.03.2009), куру хунг (13.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В этих видениях, одним из к-рых был Ш-н, он предстал как излучение Манджушри, и только теперь был создан ритуал srog rtad. Эти учения были переданы Чже Пабонке, уже великому йогину и учёному, к-рый передал их Тричжангу Ринпоче.


Что то мне все это напоминает истории, которых вагон... в Библии.

- Ты кто?
- Я - Ангел!
- Чей?
- Господень, базаров нет...

Прямо как у иудейских скотопасов...

11 И пришёл Ангел Господень и сел в Офре под дубом, принадлежащим Иоасу, потомку Авиезерову; сын его Гедеон выколачивал тогда пшеницу в точиле, чтобы скрыться от Мадианитян.

12 И явился ему Ангел Господень и сказал ему: Господь с тобою, муж сильный!

13 Гедеон сказал ему: господин мой! если Господь с нами, то отчего постигло нас всё это? и где все чудеса Его, о которых рассказывали нам отцы наши, говоря: «из Египта вывел нас Господь»? Ныне оставил нас Господь и предал нас в руки Мадианитян.

14 Господь, воззрев на него, сказал: иди с этою силою твоею и спаси Израиля от руки Мадианитян; Я посылаю тебя.

15 [Гедеон] сказал ему: Господи! как спасу я Израиля? вот, и племя моё в [колене] Манассиином самое бедное, и я в доме отца моего младший.

16 И сказал ему Господь: Я буду с тобою, и ты поразишь Мадианитян, как одного человека.

17 [Гедеон] сказал Ему: если я обрёл благодать пред очами Твоими, то сделай мне знамение, что Ты говоришь со мною:

18 не уходи отсюда, доколе я не приду к Тебе и не принесу дара моего и не предложу Тебе. Он сказал: Я останусь до возвращения твоего.

19 Гедеон пошёл и приготовил козлёнка и опресноков из ефы муки; мясо положил в корзину, а похлёбку влил в горшок и принёс к Нему под дуб и предложил.

20 И сказал ему Ангел Божий: возьми мясо и опресноки, и положи на сей камень, и вылей похлёбку. Он так и сделал.

21 Ангел Господень простёр конец жезла, который был в руке его, прикоснулся к мясу и опреснокам; и вышел огонь из камня и поел мясо и опресноки; и Ангел Господень скрылся от глаз его.

22 И увидел Гедеон, что это Ангел Господень, и сказал Гедеон: [увы] [мне], Владыка Господи! потому что я видел Ангела Господня лицем к лицу.

23 Господь сказал ему: мир тебе, не бойся, не умрёшь.
...
36 И сказал Гедеон Богу: если Ты спасёшь Израиля рукою моею, как говорил Ты,

37 то вот, я расстелю [здесь] на гумне стриженую шерсть: если роса будет только на шерсти, а на всей земле сухо, то буду знать, что спасёшь рукою моею Израиля, как говорил Ты.

38 Так и сделалось: на другой день, встав рано, он стал выжимать шерсть и выжал из шерсти росы целую чашу воды.

39 И сказал Гедеон Богу: не прогневайся на меня, если ещё раз скажу и ещё только однажды сделаю испытание над шерстью: пусть будет сухо на одной только шерсти, а на всей земле пусть будет роса.

40 Бог так и сделал в ту ночь: только на шерсти было сухо, а на всей земле была роса.

P.S. Чудны дела твои, господь Кришна, когда самоубийцы, переродившиеся гьялпо и которых удабривают подношениями, чтобы не бушевали зело, являются реализованным йогинам в виде Манджушри!!! Так поганить имя Арья-Бодхисаттвы - это "праздник" какой то! (((

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

В результате, мы имеем две группы лам. Одни, коих, имхо, большинство, вняли ЕСДЛ, Ш-на не практикуют, а если и делают по старой памяти серкемы, то не передают, даже если просят, против ЕСДЛ не выступают, а всячески его чтут. И молодцы. Другие, однако, типа НКТ, Ганчена тулку из Италии, Гонсара тулку из Австрии?, Кунделинга, но не того, кто с ЕСБГ, а более старшего, и прочие, спекулируют на теме, имея очевидно свой гешефт, и портят всячески реноме всей Гелуг. И это печально, ибо много нестойких умов:-(.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В результате, мы имеем две группы лам. Одни, коих, имхо, большинство, вняли ЕСДЛ, Ш-на не практикуют, а если и делают по старой памяти серкемы, то не передают, даже если просят, против ЕСДЛ не выступают, а всячески его чтут. И молодцы. Другие, однако, типа НКТ, Ганчена тулку из Италии, Гонсара тулку из Австрии?, Кунделинга, но не того, кто с ЕСБГ, а более старшего, и прочие, спекулируют на теме, имея очевидно свой гешефт, и портят всячески реноме всей Гелуг. И это печально, ибо много нестойких умов:-(.


Проблема в том, что геше Келсанг Гьяцо - это не просто наставник с парой учеников, а отстроенная система монастырей, запущенный многоступенчатый образовательный процесс, прекрасные комментарии на основные тексты классической Махаяны, написанные достойным языком книги по тантре, монашеская община и т.д. и т.п.

Наверное, новая кадампа - это *самый успешный* проект Гелуг на Западе, пока не случился этот небольшой конфуз с "просто мирским охранителем... таким же, как и во всех остальных традициях"

_There are 1100 Kadampa Centers and branches in 40 countries around the world where people can study and practice the teachings of Buddha._

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Памкин:
Таких историй вагон не только в Библии. В Тибете этого добра навалом было. Случай Ш-на один из громких, ибо попал и на Запад, да ещё и при нас. В Индии так с духами не дружили, однако. Это тибецкий стафф, к-рый пусть там и остаётся.
А вообще, подобная засада в принципе характерна для института терма и чистых видений. Попадали в неё все. И это проблема не только Гелуг.

----------

Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Памкин:
> Таких историй вагон не только в Библии. В Тибете этого добра навалом было. Случай Ш-на один из громких, ибо попал и на Запад, да ещё и при нас. В Индии так с духами не дружили, однако. Это тибецкий стафф, к-рый пусть там и остаётся.
> А вообще, подобная засада в принципе характерна для института терма и чистых видений. Попадали в неё все. И это проблема не только Гелуг.


Забавное только в том, что в Библии такое втиралось невежественным скотопасам или рыболовам, а не реализованным йогинам...

Кем считается персонаж представителями другой стороны: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorje_Shugden Как то не тянет он на "простого мирского охранителя, как в других школах..."

This understanding is also based on the commentary to Dorje Shugden by Trijang Rinpoche:

    [T]his great guardian of the teachings is well known to be the precious supreme emanation from Drepung monastery's upper house, Dragpa Gyaltsen, arising in a wrathful aspect. The proof is unmistaken. Tulku Dragpa Gyaltsen, as is taught in the lineage, was the final birth in a reincarnation lineage that included the Mahasiddha Birwawa, the great Kashmiri Pandit Shakya Shri, the omniscient Buton, Duldzin Dragpa Gyaltsen, Panchen Sonam Dragpa, and so forth; this is proven by valid scriptural quotation and reasoning. These great beings, from a definitive point of view, were already fully enlightened, and even to common appearances, every one of them was a holy being that attained high states of realization.[7]


И не надо сюда терма приплетать.

Повторюсь еще раз: *самоубийца; переродился гьялпо; дал обед прикольного содержания*... Предъявите терма с подобными персонажами.

P.S. А по поводу "практиковала пара-тройка человек"... 

Dorje Shugden in the Gelug tradition

In both the 18th and 19th centuries, rituals related to Dorje Shugden as an enlightened being were written by prominent Gelug masters. The Fifth On-rGyal-Sras Rinpoche (1743-1811, Kelsang Thubten Jigme Gyatso - skal bzang thub bstan 'jigs med rgya mtsho), an important Lama and a tutor (yongs 'dzin) to the 9th Dalai Lama, wrote a torma offering ritual.[27] The Fourth Jetsun Dampa (1775 - 1813, Losang Thubten Wangchuk Jigme Gyatso - blo bzang thub bstan dbang phyug 'jigs med rgya mtsho), the head of Gelug sect in Mongolia, also wrote a torma offering to Shugden in the context of Shambhala and Kalachakra.[28]

According to some sources, previous Gelugpa Lamas who relied upon Dorje Shugden before the time of Je Phabongkhapa include the 5th Dalai Lama, Kelsang Thubten Jigme Gyatso 1743-1811 (a tutor to the 9th Dalai Lama), Losang Thubten Wangchuk Jigme Gyatso 1775 – 1813 (head of the Gelugpa in Mongolia), Ngulchu Dharmabadra, the Indian master Shakya Shri Bhadra, the 11th Dalai Lama 1838 - 1856 (who installed Dorje Shugden as the Protector of the Gelugpa tradition), Gyara Tulku Rinpoche, Tomo Geshe Rinpoche (regarded by the 13th Dalai Lama as an emanation of Je Tsongkhapa), Serkong Rinpoche (regarded by the 13th Dalai Lama as Vajradhara), and Tagpo Kelsang Khedrub Rinpoche (the root Guru of Je Phabongkhapa)

----------


## Randel

Могу посоветовать Марусе не гоняться за чужой кармой и заниматься разборками. Определенно сама Маруся равно как и многие присутствующие наполучали много посвящений и постоянно нарушают свои самайи не практикуя эти идамы и божества. Не лучше ли всегда с собой разобраться. С другими всегда проще разобраться чем со своими обетами и позволяет забыть на время о своих проколах. 
К тому же и ДЛама вчера практиковал Шугдена, сегодня ему пришла благая мысль и он всем не рекомендует, завтра может ему придет в голову другая благая мысль и он скажет, что ошибочка вышла, черт с ним с Шугденом э- это все дело в другом дхармапале. А сколько уже копий сломали из-за этого дхармапалы. Да и вообще непонятно, кому этот Шугден в России нужен. Пусть тибетцы с собой и разбираются в Тибете. Они со своей тибетской кармой готовы весь мир подсадить на свои проблемы.  Похоже на рассеяние евреев по миру. Весь мир занимается еврейскими проблемами  вроде холокоста и прочих.  WHY? Своих проблем со своей общественной кармой что ли мало. Теперь тибетцы рассеялись и решили всех подсадить на свои проблемы вместо того чтобы вживаться в новую среду со своими охранителями. Надоедят всем. Организуют им тибетский холокост.

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Памкин:
Вы хотите покидаться калом? Их есть у нас. Только зачем? Вы недавно говорили Дондупу об уважении, но раз от раза гоните на Гелуг в целом, ставите под сомнение чистоту самаи школы в целом и т.д., хотя, если разобраться повода для таких глобальных стенаний нет. Но этож надо разбираться, проще геройски разоблачить врагов народа. А чё мирно то не живётся?

----------

Dondhup (14.03.2009), Naldjorpa (15.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Памкин:
> Вы хотите покидаться калом? Их есть у нас. Только зачем? Вы недавно говорили Дондупу об уважении, но раз от раза гоните на Гелуг в целом, ставите под сомнение чистоту самаи школы в целом и т.д., хотя, если разобраться повода для таких глобальных стенаний нет. Но этож надо разбираться, проще геройски разоблачить врагов народа. А чё мирно то не живётся?


Уважаемый, я про самайи и слова не говорил (хотя прием понятен: обвинить оппонента в том, чего он не делал - пусть расхлебывает). 

Просто всплывают известные имена в связи с "самой чистой школой и традицией, дающей наичистейшие учения" (с) Дондуп & so on

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorje_Shugden_controversy



> The practice of Dorje Shugden began at the time of the Fifth Dalai Lama Lobsang Gyatso (1617–1682 AD). Those who have followed the practice of Dorje Shugden most recently in the 20th and 21st centuries include the majority of the most famous Gelug teachers, including Pabongka Rinpoche, Ling Rinpoche (senior tutor to the Dalai Lama), Trijang Rinpoche (junior tutor of the Dalai Lama), Zong Rinpoche, Gangchen Rinpoche, Gonsar Rinpoche, Dagom Rinpoche, Lama Yeshe, Lama Zopa, Kundeling Rinpoche, Tomo Geshe Rinpoche, and Trijang Choktrul.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
Тенденциозный подбор имен со стороны НКТ. А то, кем его считали и прочее и вызвало бан. Более того, чей он тулку они и сами до конца не решили и спорили, кого бы покруче приписать. Имена 5го ДЛ, Нгулчу Дхармабадры и инд.мастера Шакья Шрибхадры:-) как практиков сабжа вообще бред и рассчитаны на лохов. Написание текста торма, кои писались сотнями в год по просьбе челобитчиков из аулов тоже 'убойный' аргумент. Но бледнолицие хавают и НКТ процветает. Печально.

----------

Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Пампкин:
> Тенденциозный подбор имен со стороны НКТ. А то, кем его считали и прочее и вызвало бан. Более того, чей он тулку они и сами до конца не решили и спорили, кого бы покруче приписать. Имена 5го ДЛ, Нгулчу Дхармабадры и инд.мастера Шакья Шрибхадры:-) как практиков сабжа вообще бред и рассчитаны на лохов. Написание текста торма, кои писались сотнями в год по просьбе челобитчиков из аулов тоже 'убойный' аргумент. Но бледнолицие хавают и НКТ процветает. Печально.


Можно поднять то, кем его считали Побонка и Триджанг Ринпоче (это будет без всякой НКТ, выше уже цитировалось).

+
...
_Georges Dreyfus and other researchers,[who?] like David Kay,[where?] trace back the conflict more on the exclusive/inclusive approach and maintains that to understand the Dalai Lama's point of view one has to consider the complex ritual basis for the institution of the Dalai Lamas, which was developed by the Great Fifth and rests upon "an eclectic religious basis in which elements associated with the Nyingma tradition combine with an overall Gelug orientation"[53] This involves the promotion and practices of the Nyingma school. The 5th Dalai Lama was criticized by and was treated in a hostile manner by conservative elements of the Gelug monastic establishment for doing this and for supporting Nyingma practitioners. The same happened when the 14th Dalai Lama started to encourage the devotion to Padmasambhava, central to the Nyingmas, and when he introduced Nyingma rituals at his personal Namgyal Monastery (Dharamsala, India). Whilst the 14th Dalai Lama started to encourage the devotion to Padmasambhava for the supposed purpose of unifying the Tibetans (perhaps by bringing the four traditions into one under his rule)[54] and somehow "to protect Tibetans from danger",[55] the "more exclusively orientated segments of the Gelug boycotted the ceremonies", and in that context the Yellow Book was published.

Paul Williams states that "The Dalai Lama is trying to modernize the Tibetans’ political vision and trying to undermine the factionalism. He has the dilemma of the liberal: do you tolerate the intolerant?"[56] Shugden supporters assert that there was no factionalism before the ban, and that it is the Dalai Lama who is being intolerant and adhering to a theocratic model of government[57] by banning their 400-year old religious practice.[58]

[edit] The Yellow Book
“ 	Retrospectively, we can say that the whole affair started from this book and the Dalai Lama's reaction to it. Prior to its publication, there was no controversy concerning Shuk-den.[59] 	”

The controversy -- that is, the Dalai Lama and others pitting themselves against Shugden practitioners -- surfaced within the Tibetan exile community during the 1970s.[60] Zemey Rinpoche published the Yellow Book, which supposedly included cautionary tales passed down by Pabongkha Rinpoche and Trijang Rinpoche of 23 members of the Gelugpa sect who also practiced Nyingma teachings and were supposedly "killed" by Shugden.[60] According to Mumford: Dorje Shugden is "extremely popular, but held in awe and feared among Tibetans because he is highly punitive."[61] After the publication of the Yellow Book, the current Dalai Lama expressed his opinion in several closed teachings that the practice should be stopped, although at that time he made no general public statement.

The Yellow Book, however, is not believed by the majority of Dorje Shugden practitioners and not taken literally by any. It is considered by them to be a collection of superstitious or cautionary tales.[62] Geshe Kelsang Gyatso stated in 1996: "Because the Dalai Lama believed these superstitions, people also believed them, and this is how the present problem arose."[63]_

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин: 
Без обид и ничего личного, но см. мой первый пост в этой теме, там цитата из вас, достаточно ясная. Не находите странным, что люди, не поддерживающие ЭТО, бодаются между собой:-(?
А НКТ работают по др.Геббельсу и раздувают сабж до такой степени, что даже правоверные уверены, что гелугпинцы только и делают, что практикуют Ш-на. А тут нужна осторожность, чтобы не выплеснуть суть.

----------

Dondhup (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Пампкин: 
> Без обид и ничего личного, но см. мой первый пост в этой теме, там цитата из вас, достаточно ясная. Не находите странным, что люди, не поддерживающие ЭТО, бодаются между собой:-(?
> А НКТ работают по др.Геббельсу и раздувают сабж до такой степени, что даже правоверные уверены, что гелугпинцы только и делают, что практикуют Ш-на. А тут нужна осторожность, чтобы не выплеснуть суть.


Не поддерживая это и не закрывают глаза на факт этого...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abobl...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abobl...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1dIL...eature=related

жгут не-по-децки

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А то, что тот же Дондуп нам объясняет, что Цзонкапа "восстановил чистоту Учения" в Тибете. То есть учение ньингма, сакья и кагью, видите ли, было недостаточно чистым.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
Не надо приводить цитат из этих Лам, я читал их работы по сабжу и знаю, что они считали. В этом то и проблема. А НКТ долили масла в почти потушенный огонь и понеслось. Ввиду их пиара и борьбы за 'демократию' сабж дошёл до статуса принципиальной практики Гелуг. Я не думаю, что нынешняя ситуация понравилась бы Чже Пабонке, к-рый был далеко не отморозок. Да и Тричжанг Ринпоче не неволил ЕСДЛ, хотя мог бы, а всячески поддержал идею бана. А нынешний Тричжанг тулку отказался встать во главе колонны.

----------

Dondhup (14.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть учение ньингма, сакья и кагью, видите ли, было недостаточно чистым.


Нет, тут имеется в виду совершенно иное.
Когда говорят, что  Цзонкапа "восстановил чистоту Учения" в Тибете, речь идет о том, что чистые учения ньингма, сакья и кагью, к этому моменту многие практиковали с искажениями.
А вовсе не то, что Вы подумали.

----------

Dondhup (14.03.2009), Naldjorpa (15.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Именно это я и хотел написать правда более развернуто, большое спасибо.

Разборки между школами вообще глупость. Чже Ринпоче получал передачи и в кагью и в ньингма и в сакья.

Комментарий является верным если оно помогает понять Слово Будды и ненужным если не помогает.
Не зависимо от школы.

----------

Ондрий (14.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (14.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, тут имеется в виду совершенно иное.
> Когда говорят, что  Цзонкапа "восстановил чистоту Учения" в Тибете, речь идет о том, что чистые учения ньингма, сакья и кагью, к этому моменту многие практиковали с искажениями.
> А вовсе не то, что Вы подумали.


Я так понимаю, что мы живем не во времена Дже Дзонкапы, а во времена ЕСДЛ XIV и геше Келсанга Гьяцо. Так что самый чистый теперь - стиральный порошок "Ариель".




> Пампкин, а что на видео? Нет возможности смотреть, сорри. Можно своими словами в личку.


Документальный фильм шведов о нелегкой судьбе "шугденовцев" (монахов, мирян) в тибеткой общине.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я так понимаю, что мы живем не во времена Дже Дзонкапы, а во времена ЕСДЛ XIV и геше Келсанга Гьяцо. Так что самый чистый теперь - стиральный порошок "Ариель".
> .


Это уж от Вашего видения зависит  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (15.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009), Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> речь идет о том, что чистые учения ньингма, сакья и кагью, к этому моменту многие практиковали с искажениями.


И тут явился Цзонкапа... И каким же образом он "очистил" искажения в других школах и линиях, которые далеко не однозначно относились к нему и его философским идеям?

http://books.google.ru/books?id=l21z...A30&dq=gorampa
http://books.google.ru/books?id=iBju...ver&dq=gorampa




> Разборки между школами вообще глупость.


Да, но представители одной из школ нередко высказывались на БФ в том духе, что мадхъямика прасангика, причём в версии Цзонкапы - единственная истинно буддийская философия. Или меряли своей линейкой воззрения и практики других школ в искренней убеждённости, что разницы нет и быть не может.

----------


## Dondhup

Не судите людей строго, Дима.
Я например считаю, что необходимо знать все философские системы в буддизме, тем более что от аналитического понимания до реализации очень большой путь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И тут явился Цзонкапа... И каким же образом он "очистил" искажения в других школах и линиях, которые далеко не однозначно относились к нему и его философским идеям?


А он *их* и не очищал. Просто создал *свою*, чистую.
На мой вкус, даже чрезмерно рафинированную. Но это уже вопрос личных симпатий.

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
Ок, идею киношки понял. Это ещё раз потверждает, что часто последователи хотят быть святее своих пап. БФ часто также это показывает. Как и история Тибета.
2Дмитрий:
Некорректно говорить, что виноваты везде гелугпинцы. В говне замазались все. И своей линейкой мерили тоже все. Шовинисты были в каждой школе, к-рые говорили, что именно мы самые крутые. И здравые ламы каждой школы пытались с этим бороться. А Чже Ринпоче не трожте, он был адекватен. И многие ламы из не-Гелуг это подтверждали.

----------

Naldjorpa (15.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не судите людей строго, Дима.


И это пишет человек, записавший Чогьяма Трунгпу Ринпоче в ньюэйджеры!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не судите, да не судимы будете.




> А Чже Ринпоче не трожте, он был адекватен.


Я его и не трогаю. Речь о другом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок, идею киношки понял.


Там, кстати, еще лежит довольно длинный ролик от Сакья Тридзина о шугдене, но к сожалению по-тибетски и без перевода.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
Вы, не отрицаю, остроумный диспутант. Но не передёргивайте факты: НКТ появилась ПОСЛЕ конфуза и стала главной зачинщицей темы. Поэтому не надо про коммерческий проект. Вы цитату из себя прочитали? Про уважение напомнить?
Если не секрет, вы считаете, что некий Ринпоче Х, практиковавший Ш-на, а потом завязавший, потерян для Дхармы и его линия лишена благословений?

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

А с философией в Тибете вообще засада. Переругались все и в разных вариантах. Кстати, вот нек-рые любят размышлять о рангтонге как воплощении зла, и даже книги про это пишут. Однако, имеет место малоизвестный и непопулярный в определённой среде факт, что почему то Джигме Лингпа считал воззрение Чже Ринпоче находящимся в согласии с дзогчен, и многие гомпы, связанные с Джигме Лингпой, до времён Мипама Ринпоче учились по гелугским текстам. Может проблема кроется в умах ретиво верующих?

----------

Legba (14.03.2009), Ондрий (14.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (14.03.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Однако, имеет место малоизвестный и непопулярный в определённой среде факт, что почему то Джигме Лингпа считал воззрение Чже Ринпоче находящимся в согласии с дзогчен, и многие гомпы, связанные с Джигме Лингпой, до времён Мипама Ринпоче учились по гелугским текстам. Может проблема кроется в умах ретиво верующих?


И не только он. Так считает и Е.С. Далай-лама. Великий Джамгон Конгтрул тоже писал о непротиворечивости всех Учений Дхармы (Нингма/Сарма, рантонг/жентонг)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2Пампкин:
> Вы, не отрицаю, остроумный диспутант. Но не передёргивайте факты: НКТ появилась ПОСЛЕ конфуза и стала главной зачинщицей темы.


Встречный вопрос: чем занимался геше Келсанг Гьяцо до конфуза (как это называлось; были ли претензии к нему/его деятельности со стороны других лам/геше) и из чего проявились монастыри, ретритные центры НКТ ? В чем разница между Гелуг образца 1980 года и НКТ (если не брать в расчет проблем взаимоотношений с ЕСДЛ)?




> Поэтому не надо про коммерческий проект.


О каком коммерческом проекте речь?




> Вы цитату из себя прочитали? Про уважение напомнить?


Поясните...




> Если не секрет, вы считаете, что некий Ринпоче Х, практиковавший Ш-на, а потом завязавший, потерян для Дхармы и его линия лишена благословений?


Мой ответ: не знаю.
Встречный вопрос: вы считаете, что некий геше Y, практиковавший Ш-на, а потом продолживший это делать, потерян для Дхармы и его линия лишена благословений?

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Встречный вопрос: чем занимался геше Келсанг Гьяцо до конфуза и из чего проявились монастыри, ретритные центры НКТ ?


До ГКГ был обычным хорошообразованным геше из Сера, потом резидент тичером в лондонском центре ФПМТ. Закрепившись там, он начал высказывать неодобрение в сторону ЕСДЛ касаемо Ш-на, оракулу коего он является родственником. К началу 90х он отжал с помощью своих студентов этот центр у ФПМТ, так и получилась НКТ. А дальнейшее развитие зависит уже от таланта.

----------


## Ондрий

> Уважаемый, я про самайи и слова не говорил (хотя прием понятен: обвинить оппонента в том, чего он не делал - пусть расхлебывает).


 Может все-таки начать помнить то, что сами писали?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=27




> От это да... (((
> 
> Тогда вопрос даже не в культе, а вообще в адекватности этих школ; их реальной связи с основными Охранителями (ежели таковая была) *и чистоте линий приемственности, самай...*
> 
> Ведь это продолжалось столетиями!

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Кармапенко;252343]И это пишет человек, записавший Чогьяма Трунгпу Ринпоче в ньюэйджеры!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не судите, да не судимы будете.
/QUOTE]

Пожтвердите свои слова ссылкой на мое сообщения. Я писал что Чогьяма Трунгпу Ринпоче - ньюэджер?

----------

Naldjorpa (15.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может все-таки начать помнить то, что сами писали?
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=27


Опа... А что там с линией приемственности до Побонки и далее и самайями по отношению к "воплощению Манджушри" и далее по тексту?

Или до определенного момента  персонаж - это "воплощение Манджушри", а потом... дзинь... уже просто злобный гьялпо (чуть не сгубивший ЕСДЛ и так подгадивший с Тибетом)? А как же получение "чистых видений в Линии Приественности" с обязательствами (зазря, получается, приходил ... к реализованному йогину)?

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> О каком коммерческом проекте речь?


Выше вы обозначили НКТ как самый успешный проект Гелуг, если бы не... А так сказать нельзя, ибо НКТ явление чуть более позднее и только портят имидж Гелуг как школы, раздув из мухи слона. Собственно, тем и живут, ибо всегда есть люди, жаждущие быть в оппозиции мэйнстриму. А в суть никто не зрит. Отсюда и проблемы.

----------


## Ондрий

С линией преемственности все в порядке.
мое уточнение касалось недоумения по поводу слов, которые вы якобы не писали. Теперь выкручиваетесь, уводя тему в сторону (понимаю, сложно признать неправоту, даже если поймали за язык). Я бы оставил этот дискурс в таком ключе - не нужно уходить от темы. Сказали и сказали. Сойдет за фигуру речи для пущего антуражу.  :Wink: 

Кармапенке - просьба не зафлуживать с придирками к Дондубу по поводу "обид за чистоту и нечистоту" - если беспокоит, откройте отдельную тему, плз, по Цонкапу & Co. Там и обсудим.

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Выше вы обозначили НКТ как самый успешный проект Гелуг, если бы не... А так сказать нельзя, ибо НКТ явление чуть более позднее и только портят имидж Гелуг как школы, раздув из мухи слона. Собственно, тем и живут, ибо всегда есть люди, жаждущие быть в оппозиции мэйнстриму. А в суть никто не зрит. Отсюда и проблемы.


Обозначена была как *успешный* проект или как *коммерческий* проект (оговорки по Фрейду)?

----------


## Ондрий

В случае присуствия Дхармы тибетского направления на Западе - это зачастую (за некоторыми исключениями) одно и тоже.

----------

Ургьен Вангчен (14.03.2009)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Обозначена была как *успешный* проект или как *коммерческий* проект (оговорки по Фрейду)?


В данном случае как не назови
- не оно. А вы по какому принципу помните или не помните, что написали?:-) Эт так, чтоб знать и с пониманием относится к собеседнику.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
По поводу Ринпоче У, к-рый не завязал. Моё мнение, что всё хорошо, если он не кидается овном в ЕСДЛ, придерживается просьбы о нераспространении, и + к этому соответствует требованиям к учителю Ваджраяны. Проблем не вижу, ибо это его дело. Или вы думаете, что некто, т.н. практик Ш-на, это некий маниак, все своё время распевающий кангва и бросающий торма во сторону нингмапинцев?
А лам-отморозков и без Ш-на хватает и во всех школах.:-(

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

К примеру, Кябдже Тричжанг Ринпоче был совершенным бхикшу, великолепным знатоком сутр и тантр и без сомнения великим йогином, коих к сожалению, становится всё меньше. Что характерно, Он не пил кровь нингмапинских младенцев, сильно помог Калу Ринпоче с гомпой в Сонаде, участвовал в основании нингмапинского монастыря в Непале, а факт Его очень тесной дружбы с 16 Кармапой общеизвестен. И Ш-на денно и нощно Он не практиковал: дэйли торма + солдеб и всё - 7-10 мин. в день. Злодей, да?

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

И ещё. Многие через интернет любят определять чистоту самай практиков, линий и целых школ. Наверное, они очень компетентны в этом вопросе, имхо. Уважаемые, не подскажете ли, а КАКИЕ ИМЕННО САМАИ нарушили скажем Чже Пабонка и Тричжанг Ринпоче и йогины от Гелуг вообще? Не могу сообразить, способностей не хватает, сорри. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## PampKin Head

> К примеру, Кябдже Тричжанг Ринпоче был совершенным бхикшу, великолепным знатоком сутр и тантр и без сомнения великим йогином, коих к сожалению, становится всё меньше. Что характерно, Он не пил кровь нингмапинских младенцев, сильно помог Калу Ринпоче с гомпой в Сонаде, участвовал в основании нингмапинского монастыря в Непале, а факт Его очень тесной дружбы с 16 Кармапой общеизвестен. И Ш-на денно и нощно Он не практиковал: дэйли торма + солдеб и всё - 7-10 мин. в день. Злодей, да?



Зачотно, зачотно... Проблемы на всю планету Земля из-за семиминутных бормотаний и небольших рукоделий!

Такой вопрос: вы с секундомером замеряли время, которые Кябдже Тричжанг Ринпоче тратил на эти практики?

Чудны дела твои, господь Кришна!

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

2Пампкин:
К огромному сожалению не стоял. Просто я пытался разобраться с темой, что при верном подходе даёт верную картинку. Имхо, вы не хотите понять сабж, да и не обязаны. Но, тем не менее, делаете громкие выводы, а это уже другое дело. Имхо, если у вас личная неприязнь к ЕСДЛ и Гелуг, на что вы конечно имеете право, и хочется постебаться и по этой теме тоже, так и скажите, я пойму и никаких проблем. Если нет, то для более конкретного диалога назовите, плиз, какие именно самаи вызывают у вас подозрение.

----------


## ullu

Вы вот что и вправду не понимаете, что обсуждая тут чистоту самая учителей лишаете себя возможности понимать учение ?

----------

Александр С (15.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Вы вот что и вправду не понимаете, что обсуждая тут чистоту самая учителей лишаете себя возможности понимать учение ?


Можно узнать - почему? (Желательно со ссылкой на канонический текст)

----------


## Alexander Rein

Уважаемые участники форума!

Из всего, написанного вами можно заключить только одно: никто из вас лично не знаком с Новой Традицией Кадампа. Это значит, что:

1.	книг Геше Кельсанга вы не читали; 
2.	какие практики он дает, вы не знаете;
3.	что собой представляет эта организация и люди, из которых она состоит, вы не знаете, потому что вы их не видели;
4.	о каком Дордже Шугдене идет речь, вы тоже не знаете.

О чем вы тут говорите? Обсуждаете «помои», которые были вылиты больше 10 лет назад Бойко и Терентьевым? Тогда вам небезынтересно будет узнать, что они тоже никакого понятия об этом не имеют. Бойко даже к буддизму никакого отношения не имеет, если не считать того, что он посидел на парочке посвящений и один раз подержался за руку ЕСДЛ. Он по большей части кирпичи головой колет, такой у него «духовный» путь

Включите голову – и все сразу станет ясно. Объективной информации в Интернете предостаточно, стоит только захотеть по-настоящему разобраться.

----------


## Dondhup

> Уважаемые участники форума!
> 
> Из всего, написанного вами можно заключить только одно: никто из вас лично не знаком с Новой Традицией Кадампа. Это значит, что:
> 
> 1.	книг Геше Кельсанга вы не читали; 
> 2.	какие практики он дает, вы не знаете;
> 3.	что собой представляет эта организация и люди, из которых она состоит, вы не знаете, потому что вы их не видели;
> 4.	о каком Дордже Шугдене идет речь, вы тоже не знаете.
> 
> ...


Вы уважаемый не считайте других глупее себя.
И  книжки читали и кто такой ДШ в курсе. 
И причины по которым Его Святейшество Далай Лама просил его не практиковать знаем - прежде всего сектантский подход его последователей.
Кстати не Вы ли взломали  почту нашего цента и разместили в качестве ключевой фразы "ДШ поимел тебя" ?
А может Ваши хорошие друзья?

10 лет назад один уважаемый бурятский Лама говорил - хорошо что у нас в России нет ДШ. Теперь Елена Хамаганова и такие как Вы притащили этот культ в Россию.  Теперь будете убивать гелугпинцев и других?
Натравливать на нас этого духа?

Какая еще "объективная" информация нужна?

Мое мнение - мирских Дхармапал вообще лучше не практиковать.

----------


## Dondhup

Сектантов нужно блокировать на БФ.

----------


## Asanga

Alexander Rein заблокирован за пропаганду культа Шугдена

----------

Dondhup (19.03.2009), Гьямцо (18.03.2009), Сергей Хос (18.03.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Я вижу вы забанили Александра Рейна.
Из-за этого Новокадамповцы могут ополчится на этот форум. Я предлагаю(это лишь моё частное мнение)разблокировать его,просто держать дискуссию под контролем.

----------

Шавырин (18.03.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Я предлагаю(это лишь моё частное мнение)разблокировать его,просто держать дискуссию под контролем.


А смысл? И так все ясно как божий день. 
Если уж проявлять принципиальность, то и посты таких пропагандистов  нужно удалять.

----------


## Эдуард

от  РИНЧЕН  НАМГЬЯЛ:
"И не только он. Так считает и Е.С. Далай-лама. Великий Джамгон Конгтрул тоже писал о непротиворечивости всех Учений Дхармы (Нингма/Сарма, рантонг/жентонг) "

А вот  Шераб  Гьялцен  ( Джонангпа)  так  не  считал.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> от  РИНЧЕН  НАМГЬЯЛ:
> "И не только он. Так считает и Е.С. Далай-лама. Великий Джамгон Конгтрул тоже писал о непротиворечивости всех Учений Дхармы (Нингма/Сарма, рантонг/жентонг) "
> 
> А вот  Шераб  Гьялцен  ( Джонангпа)  так  не  считал.


Вряд ли Долпопа, равно как и Таранатха, считали Дхарму противоречивой. Они просто по-своему расставляли акценты, называя жентонг Высшим взглядом на пустоту. Можно сказать, что рантонг - наиболее верный взгляд на пустоту. И что? Во всех школах были, есть и будут Реализованные Мастера. 
Дхарма - превосходное лекарство для _разных_ умов. Будды знают как и каким образом донести истину до людей с разными склонностями, способностями, особенностями и т.п. Это и имеют ввиду Учителя, провозглашая Дхарму непротиворечивой.

----------

Александр С (19.03.2009)

----------


## Эдуард

Ринчен Намгьял: Можно сказать, что рантонг - наиболее верный взгляд на пустоту. И что? 

Почему  считается  Рангтон  высший  взгляд на  пустоту ?

Как  раз  этот  взгляд  Долпопа  опровергает  и  довольно  безкомпромисно.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ринчен Намгьял: Можно сказать, что рантонг - наиболее верный взгляд на пустоту. И что? 
> 
> Почему  считается  Рангтон  высший  взгляд на  пустоту ?
> 
> Как  раз  этот  взгляд  Долпопа  опровергает  и  довольно  безкомпромисно.


Эдуард, я повторюсь: одни считают так, другие по-другому, для третьих все это лишь разные методы познания одного и того же.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я вижу вы забанили Александра Рейна.
> Из-за этого Новокадамповцы могут ополчится на этот форум. Я предлагаю(это лишь моё частное мнение)разблокировать его,просто держать дискуссию под контролем.


Они и так уже "ополчились", убийство геше и учеников в Дхармасале тому пример.
Я вообще не понимаю зачем имея возможность практиковать в чистой линии гелуг идти в НК.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ринчен Намгьял: Можно сказать, что рантонг - наиболее верный взгляд на пустоту. И что? 
> 
> Почему  считается  Рангтон  высший  взгляд на  пустоту ?
> 
> Как  раз  этот  взгляд  Долпопа  опровергает  и  довольно  безкомпромисно.


Как Вы думаете кто из участников форума или Ваших знакомых-буддиcтов реально обрел одно из этих двух воззрений?

----------


## ullu

> Можно узнать - почему? (Желательно со ссылкой на канонический текст)


Потому что критически настроенный ум это закрытый ум - препятствие для получения знания.
Кроме того есть ещё много много разных причин - почему.
Ну например - видишь учителя как Будду - обретешь реализацию Будды. Видишь как собаку - обретешь реализацию собаки.
Зарождаешь в других сомнения относительно того, что его учитель Будда ( пусть даже их сомнения происходят из их неведения, но если стал вторичной причиной этого сомнения, то получишь последствия )  - огребаешь следствия своих действий - сомнения относительно того, что твой учитель Будда. Получаешь реализацию - сомнения.
Ну вот как-то так.
Текстов тут много придется собрать. Поэтому без текстов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 10 лет назад один уважаемый бурятский Лама говорил - хорошо что у нас в России нет ДШ. Теперь Елена Хамаганова и такие как Вы притащили этот культ в Россию.  Теперь будете убивать гелугпинцев и других?
> Натравливать на нас этого духа?


Похоже, пора начать систематически спрашивать приезжающих Учителей об их (и их школ) отношении к культу шугдена и деятельности геше Келсанга.
А результаты размещать на форуме.
А то ребята эти никак не поймут, отчего их называют сектой.

Мнение Далай-ламы и Намкхая Норбу уже было, вороде бы, озвучено. Может, кто-то еще что знает по этой теме?

----------

Dondhup (19.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как Вы думаете кто из участников форума или Ваших знакомых-буддиcтов реально обрел одно из этих двух воззрений?


хто типо прочитал - тот типо и обрел )))

----------

Dondhup (19.03.2009)

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Я вообще не понимаю зачем имея возможность практиковать в чистой линии гелуг идти в НК.


И я не понимаю зачем если практикуешь в линии Гелук на своём саите публиковать текcты в которых содержатся пасквили на Досточимого Дзонхаву?

----------


## Asanga

> Похоже, пора начать систематически спрашивать приезжающих Учителей об их (и их школ) отношении к культу шугдена и деятельности геше Келсанга.
> А результаты размещать на форуме.
> А то ребята эти никак не поймут, отчего их называют сектой.
> 
> Мнение Далай-ламы и Намкхая Норбу уже было, вороде бы, озвучено. Может, кто-то еще что знает по этой теме?


Как правила ламы Новой Кадампы скрывают свою принадлежность даже когда их спрашивают об этом напрямую. В Вильнюсе были примеры таких учений.

----------

Dondhup (19.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Мнение Намкхая Норбу Римпоче:
http://info-buddhism.com/dorje_shugd...hai_Norbu.html

А вот здесь вообще забавная картинка: китайский ставленник - Панчен-лама на фоне шугдена
http://www.dorjeshugden.com/panchenshugden.htm

----------

Galina (20.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (19.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> И я не понимаю зачем если практикуешь в линии Гелук на своём саите публиковать текcты в которых содержатся пасквили на Досточимого Дзонхаву?


Это Вы о чем?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Это Вы о чем?


http://www.yelo.ru/sumasbrod.rtf    str.33, str37, str.38

----------


## Dondhup

Жизнеописания драгоценного Драгоценного Другпы Кюнле замечательная книга  :Smilie:  
Жаль что Вы воспринимаете ее как "паскивль". Я буду молиться за то чтобы со временем Ваше отношение изменилось.
Там нет ни слова оскорбляющего великого Цонкапу.
Раздувать же вражду между школами - дурное занятие.

----------

Metalpac (22.03.2009), Naldjorpa (20.03.2009), Александр С (20.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.03.2009)

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Жизнеописания драгоценного Драгоценного Другпы Кюнле замечательная книга  
> Жаль что Вы воспринимаете ее как "паскивль". Я буду молиться за то чтобы со временем Ваше отношение изменилось.
> Там нет ни слова оскорбляющего великого Цонкапу.
> Раздувать же вражду между школами - дурное занятие.


Ничего я не раздуваю. Где я раздивал? И против Другпа Кунгле ничего не имею. Наоборот. Честно. Всё проще. Я имею ввиду что в этой книжке моему непросвяшённому глазу показались некоторые моменты о дост Дзонхаве неуважительными. Дост Дзонхава выставлен взяточником, сребролюбцем и т д. Надо цитату? Может быть с просветлённой точки зрения всё нормально. Но у меня не вполне просветлённая точка зрения. Полагаю что много у кого она тоже не такова. Это в принципе ваше личное дело что публиковать что нет. Но не публикуете же вы например тантрические садханы. Нельзя -самая. Этот текст тоже должен быть не для всех. Потому что понят может быть превратно. Кстати и предисловие к текст уж совсем гнусное. Почитайте сами.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Может быть с просветлённой точки зрения всё нормально. Но у меня не вполне просветлённая точка зрения. Полагаю что много у кого она тоже не такова. Это в принципе ваше личное дело что публиковать что нет. Но не публикуете же вы например тантрические садханы. Нельзя -самая. Этот текст тоже должен быть не для всех. Потому что понят может быть превратно. Кстати и предисловие к текст уж совсем гнусное. Почитайте сами.


Читали, знаем ), и что? Ну поняли превратно ), понимаете ведь, что это понимание превратное, а не правильное, значит будете стремиться к правильному ), и рано или поздно поймёте ), не в этой жизни так в следующей ), не в этом эоне, так в следующем ). А пока это непонимание както мешает комуто практиковать или идти по пути?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dondhup

> Ничего я не раздуваю. Где я раздивал? И против Другпа Кунгле ничего не имею. Наоборот. Честно. Всё проще. Я имею ввиду что в этой книжке моему непросвяшённому глазу показались некоторые моменты о дост Дзонхаве неуважительными. Дост Дзонхава выставлен взяточником, сребролюбцем и т д. Надо цитату? Может быть с просветлённой точки зрения всё нормально. Но у меня не вполне просветлённая точка зрения. Полагаю что много у кого она тоже не такова. Это в принципе ваше личное дело что публиковать что нет. Но не публикуете же вы например тантрические садханы. Нельзя -самая. Этот текст тоже должен быть не для всех. Потому что понят может быть превратно. Кстати и предисловие к текст уж совсем гнусное. Почитайте сами.


Я перечитал, и опять же ни слова дурного о дост. Чже Ринпоче не нашел.

----------


## Дзмитрий

nu net, tak net ... citatu v lichku poshlju... mozhet my dejstvitelno o raznyx veschax govorim voobsche  :Smilie:

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Новокадамповцы считают Сакья Пандиту воплошением Манджушри,а его воплощением Шугдена.Думаю,нужно узнать мнение Сакья Тризина по этому поводу.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.03.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Новокадамповцы считают Сакья Пандиту воплошением Манджушри,а его воплощением Шугдена.Думаю,нужно узнать мнение Сакья Тризина по этому поводу.


Сакья Пандита считается эманацией Манджушри (наряду с Чже Цонкапой) во всем Тибете.
Мнение Е.С. Сакья Тризина о Ш. такое же как и у Е.С. Далай-ламы, есть в интернете.

----------

Dondhup (20.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Сообщение от Даниил Бондарев
> 
> 
> Новокадамповцы считают Сакья Пандиту воплошением Манджушри,а его воплощением Шугдена.Думаю,нужно узнать мнение Сакья Тризина по этому поводу.
> 
> 
> Сакья Пандита считается эманацией Манджушри (наряду с Чже Цонкапой) во всем Тибете.
> Мнение Е.С. Сакья Тризина о Ш. такое же как и у Е.С. Далай-ламы, есть в интернете.


Как говорил покойный Б.Н. Ельцин, вот такая получилась загогулина :)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот интересная статья о конфликте. 

Признание ньюкадампинцев в том, что они отвергнуты буддийскм сообществом на Западе: 
NKT is not accepted by many other Buddhist groups

----------


## Fritz

> Мирских Дхармапал практиковали не только в гелуг и сакья...
> Лучше практиковать немирских Дхармапал


Интересно, как Дхармапал может быть мирским? Он, мирской Дхармапал, что, выходит, охраняет нечто мирское, т.е. не Дхарму но что-то ещё? Тогда с какого он Дхармапал? И где можно посмотреть немирское?

----------


## Fritz

> Мнение Намкхая Норбу Римпоче:
> http://info-buddhism.com/dorje_shugd...hai_Norbu.html





> The Gyalpo always provoke people with nervousness, confusion and being upset. These are the most important secondary causes through which the Gyalpo can provoke or disturb and for the person under their influence, confusion rises even more. So this is the provocation of Gyalpo in general.


Вот интересно, какие психические процессы выражаются как действия духов других классов, у кого-нибудь есть расписание духов и соответствующие им состояния психики?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Интересно, как Дхармапал может быть мирским?


Разделение дхармапал на мирских и немирских - довольно распространенное, странно, что Вы не сталкивались до сих пор.
Мирские - это как правило, локальные духи, связанные обетами.
А надмирские - вышедшие за пределы сансары.

Судя по всему, ньюкадампинцы относят шугдена именно к последним.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Похоже, пора начать систематически спрашивать приезжающих Учителей об их (и их школ) отношении к культу шугдена и деятельности геше Келсанга.
> А результаты размещать на форуме.
> А то ребята эти никак не поймут, отчего их называют сектой.
> 
> Мнение Далай-ламы и Намкхая Норбу уже было, вороде бы, озвучено. Может, кто-то еще что знает по этой теме?


Да, да Сережа. Предупредить консульский отдел МИДа чтобы уже  в аэропорту это спрашивали, а еще лучше на стадии получения виз. Я как-то видел их картотеку по религ организациям, точнее комп базу. Впечатляет. Может списки неблагонадежных традиций составим? Надо бы раздел на форуме такой завести и весь компромат туда сливать. Растем духовно, надо бы и организационно. Кстати, может и модераторы форума на нас что накопают.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вот интересно, какие психические процессы выражаются как действия духов других классов, у кого-нибудь есть расписание духов и соответствующие им состояния психики?


Это слишком общая характеристика гьялпо. Многие неправильно проведенные ритуалы приводят к тому же. Более подробно пишется обычно в мед книгах в разделе о психических и органич болезнях от духов. Это вообще очень любопытная тема: Психические болезни от вызывания духов. Не менее интересна будет тема психиатрии самих буддистов. Как говорится чем больше вглядываешься в бездну (шунйу), тем пристальнее она начинает вглядываться в тебя и затягивать. Уже есть не вернувшиеся (неархаты) с безнадежно испорченной психикой (еще живые равно как и неживые).

----------


## Dondhup

> Интересно, как Дхармапал может быть мирским? Он, мирской Дхармапал, что, выходит, охраняет нечто мирское, т.е. не Дхарму но что-то ещё? Тогда с какого он Дхармапал? И где можно посмотреть немирское?


"Вообще существуют два вида защитников Учения: 
- защитники-арьи. Это защитники, которые вышли из круга сансары. 
- защитники, не покинувшие круг сансары, например: Табан хан (санскр.: Панзамахаранза), Дорже Логпа, Дамчжан Дорлиг, Цанба, Саган Убгэн, Табок и др. 
К Объектам Прибежища относятся только защитники-арьи. "

----------


## Ондрий

> .... Уже есть не вернувшиеся (неархаты) с безнадежно испорченной психикой (еще живые равно как и неживые).


Удел самопалов, самонадеянных и без контроля Учителей. Что в подавляющем большинстве относится к гринго-буддистам РФ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Предупредить консульский отдел МИДа чтобы уже  в аэропорту это спрашивали, а еще лучше на стадии получения виз.


Фигню городить изволите. Просто нужно предупреждать людей. С сохранением свободы выбора.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Фигню городить изволите. Просто нужно предупреждать людей. С сохранением свободы выбора.


ну вот сразу и фигню. Пошутить нельзя. 
А вот когда вы Серж переводили на русский и издали Садхану Ваджрабхайравы, то пошто же вы не предупреждали вначале книги что занятия по этой садхане могут многим мозги свернуть набекрень, что могут заработать люди и болезни и разнообразные прочие многие и многие неприятности. Или это был чистый бизнес и ничего буддийского? Бесполезно дуть на огонь когда он уже превратился в пожар, еще лучше гореть будет, да и сам сгоришь. Тут уже другие методы нужны.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Удел самопалов, самонадеянных и без контроля Учителей. Что в подавляющем большинстве относится к гринго-буддистам РФ.


Под гринго вы подразумеваете только русских или и бурят, калмыков, тувинцев? нЕ ОЧЕНЬ ТО ВЫ ЛЮБИТЕ СОПЛЕМЕННИКОВ КАК Я ПОСМОТРЮ. Откуда такая неприязнь? Западные буддисты изначально чище и подготовленные что ли?

----------


## Ондрий

> Под гринго вы подразумеваете только русских или и бурят, калмыков, тувинцев?


"Этнически не традиционных буддистов"



> Откуда такая неприязнь?


Где вы увидели неприязнь? Констатация фактов - уже неприязнь? )))) Что именно вас больше так задело?
1. практика без контроля Учителя 
или
2. самопал

))




> Западные буддисты изначально чище и подготовленные что ли?


Кто-то из нас тут попутался в понимании текста. Я как раз говорил обратное и совершенно в определенном контексте. У вас только этническая классификация вызвала раздражение? По остальным пунктам, я так понимаю, вопросов не возникло )))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я перечитал, и опять же ни слова дурного о дост. Чже Ринпоче не нашел.



Tsongkhapa    1357-1419
Kunga Legpa   1455-1529

----------

Naldjorpa (24.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Новокадамповцы *считают Сакья Пандиту воплошением Манджушри,а его воплощением Шугдена*. Думаю,нужно узнать мнение Сакья Тризина по этому поводу.


А вот это очень интересно. Не поделитесь, откуда сведения?
Потому что общеизвестна история происхождения этого хранителя так, как она изложена у Небеске Войтовича. А по нему получается, что шугден - "мирской дхармапала", связанный обетом.
Я вот тут добиваюсь от ньюкадампинцев ответа на вопрос, кто научил их практиковать Шугдена как эманацию Будды Мудрости, то есть фактически как йидама, но они ничего внятного не говрят, только ругаются очень громко.
Кому охота, можно посмотреть вот здесь.

И кстати, зря ИМХО их отключают от форума. Лучшей антирекламы Новой Кадампе, чем выступления самих новокадампинцев, трудно придумать.

----------

Dondhup (27.03.2009), Metalpac (28.03.2009), Torkwemada (27.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.03.2009), Александр С (26.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Там чувак по ссылке, по-моему, вообще неалё :)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> И кстати, зря ИМХО их отключают от форума. Лучшей антирекламы Новой Кадампе, чем выступления самих новокадампинцев, трудно придумать.


Вот это точно. Люди сразу увидят что это такое.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> "Этнически не традиционных буддистов"
> Где вы увидели неприязнь? Констатация фактов - уже неприязнь? )))) Что именно вас больше так задело?
> 1. практика без контроля Учителя 
> или
> 2. самопал
> 
> ))
> 
> Кто-то из нас тут попутался в понимании текста. Я как раз говорил обратное и совершенно в определенном контексте. У вас только этническая классификация вызвала раздражение? По остальным пунктам, я так понимаю, вопросов не возникло )))


Все же я не согласен с вами насчет особых этнических способностях к буддизму. тут уж

 КАК КАРМА ЛЯЖЕТ

Приходилось видеть и ныне наблюдать столь разнообразные варианты практикующих и "практикующих" среди бурят, калмыков, тувинцев, что никаких особых восторгов не испытываю.  Пришлось так часто сталкиваться со свихнувшимися от неправильного чтения мантр, ритуалов, бытовой магии и мистики в оболочке буддиской, но на самом деле являющейся смесью полу-шаманской, полу-христианской магии, что никаких иллюзий что каждый бурят, калмык или одетый в ламское одеяние является буддистом у меня давно уже нет. Поначалу кажется что это все следствие практики, а потом оказывается, что так просто приспосабливают к своим бытовым потребностям некоторые элементарные (и не очень элементарные) познания в буддизме.

И чем дальше тем труднее этому противостоять образованной прослойке ламства поскольку очень сильно давление паствы, особенно после перестройки когда она стала доминирующей в денежном спонсорстве.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

[QUOTE=Сергей Хос;254128]АЯ вот тут добиваюсь от ньюкадампинцев ответа на вопрос, кто научил их практиковать Шугдена как эманацию Будды Мудрости, то есть фактически как йидама, но они ничего внятного не говрят, только ругаются очень громко.
 [/URL].QUOTE]
Можно предположить или реконструировать как произошло что Шугден стал воплощением Манджушри: Некий практик вызывал и подчинял Шугдена опираясь на Манджушри как своего идама. Посему и на иконе его был Манджушри как основной идам где-нибудь сверху а Шугден в центре. Потом эта история или структура созерцания забылась а Шугдена стали полагать эманацией Манджушри. Это не очень типичная ошибка но распространенная.

----------


## Ондрий

> Все же я не согласен с вами насчет особых этнических способностях к буддизму. тут уж
>  КАК КАРМА ЛЯЖЕТ


Это несомненно. Но я имел ввиду не совсем этническую дифференциацию, а скорее кармически-территориальную. У большиинства = офисная жизнь в течении года со всеми ее прелестями + "УРА! Раз-в-год приехал Лама на 3 дня". Фсио. Какие тут будут результаты, если чел "засел в ритрит по иидаму"? Либо по нулям, либо крыша потечёт.

.... а то, что близость в Гуру еще не гарантирует ничего, так это очевидно)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

http://www.dorjeshugden.com/
Тут слева снизу написано,как воплощался Манджушри по мнению новой Кадампы.

----------


## Майя П

> Все же я не согласен с вами насчет особых этнических способностях к буддизму. тут уж
> 
>  КАК КАРМА ЛЯЖЕТ
> 
> Приходилось видеть и ныне наблюдать столь разнообразные варианты практикующих и "практикующих" среди бурят, калмыков, тувинцев, что никаких особых восторгов не испытываю.  Пришлось так часто сталкиваться со свихнувшимися от неправильного чтения мантр, ритуалов, бытовой магии и мистики в оболочке буддиской, но на самом деле являющейся смесью полу-шаманской, полу-христианской магии, что никаких иллюзий что каждый бурят, калмык или одетый в ламское одеяние является буддистом у меня давно уже нет. Поначалу кажется что это все следствие практики, а потом оказывается, что так просто приспосабливают к своим бытовым потребностям некоторые элементарные (и не очень элементарные) познания в буддизме.
> 
> И чем дальше тем труднее этому противостоять образованной прослойке ламства поскольку очень сильно давление паствы, особенно после перестройки когда она стала доминирующей в денежном спонсорстве.



Мне кажется часто это ревность и дурость, уж простите, если грубо, но искренне

----------


## Ондрий

Ревность к чему? К вышеописаной дурости? ))))) Вот уж врядли)))

Надо быть немного в курсе. Джамбал все верное написал. Это мы с ним друг друга не поняли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если кому интересно: беседа на параллельном форуме продолжается и приняла забавный оборот.

----------

